# walk ons



## maynard (May 4, 2011)

need walk on for may 19 or 20th ,for 2 possibly 3:thumbup:


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

PM'd you.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

These guys are out of Pcola Beach Marina, catch big feesh and all -around top-notch anglers. They'll put you on some big ones and lots of them.

http://hotspotscharters.com/


----------

